# Easy Dutch Oven Cobblers



## zapper (Jun 16, 2007)

Start with you favorite canned fruit pie filling, peach, cherry, apple, or a mixture of any or all, store bought or home canned. Depending on the size of your DO  and you pie filling cans, open the can or cans and pour into a cool DO. Cover the fruit with a box or two of Jiffy yellow cake mix, again depending on the size of things. Just sprinkel the dry cake mix over the fruit in as even a layer as you can shooting for about a half inch to 3/4"  of cake mix or the nearest whole box equivelant. Then depending on what you have or perffer add several dabs or slices of butter on top of the cake mix or shoot on some squeeze parkay if you like. Sprinkle with some cinnnimon or nutmeg or whatever you like and bake at 350 for 30 -45 minutes. 

Have you noticed that I have no hard rules to follow? Just keep an eye on your cobbler after say 30 minutes and look for the filling to bubble thru the top crust or the top crust to start to brown or both depending on the juice content of your fruit filling. My favorite is two large cans of peaches in a syrup, two boxes of Jiffy cake mix (they are actually kind of small boxes anyways) about half a stick of butter and a sprinkeling of cinnimon. The butter melts down into the crust and the filling bubbles up into the crust and the result is....well you will just have to try for yourself!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds good Zapper


----------



## hhersh (Jun 16, 2007)

........Okay Zapper.......I thinkI will start with this recipe to begin my DO cooking career..........


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 16, 2007)

You will find as you gain experience with the dutch oven, like the zappster said, no hard rules to follow.  Follow your gut instinct and what worked on earlier cooks you did.  Dont let the set backs get to ya.  Everyone has them under their belt.  Just remember what ya did, and dont do it again!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck and good cookin!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Instead of yellow cake mix, I use "spice cake". Brings a different taste to cobblers


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't make a batter; just sprinkle the dry cake mix, correct?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

are you cooking this in the oven?


d8de


----------



## short one (Nov 18, 2007)

Smokey Bear, yes you just sprinkle dry cake mix over the fruit filling. I personally add a can of clear soda pop to my filling if using pie filling. 
D88de, you are using a dutch oven, cooking over coals or open fire, at least that's the way I do it.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

so i  thougt........so how do you do 350 degrees with any certainty?

"Sprinkle with some cinnnimon or nutmeg or whatever you like and bake at 350 for 30 -45 minutes."


d8de


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 18, 2007)

yes, we used to make this exact same thing zapper talked about.  My parents owned a whitewater rafting company in WV and we made these 12 long frills for cooking steaks, corn and baked potatoes, when we were done on would go the cobblers right onto the coals.  They made the best tasting cobblers!!  Thanks Zapper!!


----------



## allen (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Zapper, thanks for the cobbler, I'll give it a try this weekend, I've been in to smoking meat for quite awhile 6-8 yrs. but cast iron cooking and baking last 3yrs. I need things quite easy and simple for camping


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 18, 2007)

Fruit cobblers are great smoked! Here are two great recipes that were posted here that I did in my smoker rather than baking - they were great!

 Posted this one I tried about a year ago that was quite good.


Sickpuppys Smoked Peach Cobbler 

1 Can sliced peaches 15 or 16 oz. (if you have fresh peaches use 2 cups peeled and sliced) 
1 cup sugar 
Â¼ lb. Butter 
2 tablespoons baking powder 
Cinnamon or nutmeg 
1 cup flour 
Â½ teaspoon salt 
Â¾ cup sugar 
Â¾ cup milk 

Pour 1 cup of sugar over peaches and let stand. Melt butter in baking dish and let cool. Mix together in separate bowl flour, salt, Â¾ cups sugar. Milk and baking power. Add cinnamon or nutmeg (I prefer cinnamon) to taste. Spoon this batter carefully into buttered dish. Mix the fruit and sugar and put on top of batter. DO NOT STIR. After you have finished and removed meat from smoker, add wood chips and bring temp. up to 370* and put cobbler in smoker for about 45 minutes. Enjoy! 

If you have eaten regular cobbler, it is good, but the smoke adds a flavor that will make your tongue and lips will go crazy trying to get to the next bite. 

Just as you guessed, the flour mixture will rise and engulf the fruit and make a thick, sweet dough crust. If you do not put the fruit in last it does not work.

You can use any fruit you like. I some times use blueberries.

And one from our beloved Scott may he never be forgotten!

Scott in KC - Peach Cobbler

I have a similar recipe.

In 2qt casserole

melt 1 stick butter or margarine

Stir in (no need to thoroughly blend)

1 Cup flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 Cup sugar
1 Cup milk

Top with any canned fruit drained or canned fruit pie filling.

Bake @ 350 for 1 hr.

I've never cooked it in the smoker before but no reason why it won't work. I've made this with peaches, pears, cherry pie filling etc all are quite good. Strawberry pie filling is my favorite, it's rather like strawberries with its own built in shortcake, served still warm with whipped cream or ice cream it is awesome.

This recipe is super simple and can be thrown together before the oven preheats.


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks.  Are you putting the lid on top of the DO and setting coals on top or just putting the DO on coals with heat from the bottom?


----------



## short one (Nov 19, 2007)

SB, you put coals under and on the lid. You can do this at the same time or sometimes I will put the oven over the fire or coals until the filling boils up through the cake mix and then reduce the heat on the bottom and cover with coals to brown the top. This method is easier for me as I mainly cook over burning logs and haven't got the use of coals from the fire down as yet.


----------



## zapper (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa!!!!! On the road for a couple of days and I got way behind on the forum reading!


From what I remember:
SmokeyBear;
Yep, pour the cake mix on top of the fruit filling straight from the box and dry. Any added butter on top and the juices perculating through the mix will help the mix form a nice cruncy/chewy crust.

WalkingDude;
Yep you could bake this in a conventional oven using the dutch oven as the pot, I use my DOs in the oven quite a bit just because of there size. Most of the time I use charcoal to cook with when I am using the DOs though. A good charcoal (Even a cheep charcoal, although I have never had a bad charcoal unless it got wet) is easy to maintain the temps with charcoal just by adjusting the count. Let's see if this link will work http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...7&d=1181970605

Allen;
This is a great camping food, hot, no perishable ingreidents to have to worry about before you make it, pretty much set it and forget for 30-60 minutes. An added treat would be the ice cream in a coffee can trick.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW ZAPPER.......that is SO kewl........thankx..........i do alot of camping......and watch C DUB and the Campfire Cafe........but don't do enuff DO cooking.......to get all that BAGGAGE to do DO........i have 3 colemans.......now if i could find a way to do DO with a campfire site, and not have to have hangers........and tables for the charcoal to sit on......KISS........i should be asking Dutch these questions.....But that table ROCKS.......i can do that on sand........i guess i just answered my own question huh..............DUH...........

NEVER MIND............LOL


d88de


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

So this is how you got all your posts.....


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

this is TWICE you called me on this, you JEALOUS?


----------



## gnubee (Sep 17, 2008)

Made this today out in the back yard in the 10 inch camp cooker. Peaches right off the tree and a 1/2 cup of water cake mix on top. Light sprinkle of brown sugar some butter and man is that good! 

The finished product screams out for Ice cream on top. 

Thanks for the Recipe Zapper.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 17, 2008)

gnubee............where's the Q-VIEW? ? ? ?? ?


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2008)

Oops , sorry would you believe my dog ate the pictures?

Will post pic next time I promise.

Ok! Ok! You shamed me into it sheesh. 

Charcoal getting busy
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d132/GnuBeeFlyer/QviewCobbler001.jpg
My Charcoal Stacker in red BBQ pit I use to put the DO in on windy days. A 12 inch Oven will fit inside out of the wind. I picked up the Red Monster at Wal Mart for $33.00 
Charcoal stacker is a must for getting petroleum free coals. 
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d132/GnuBeeFlyer/HPIM1248.jpg
Finished product
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d132/GnuBeeFlyer/QviewCobbler002.jpg

Now You really got me going......you wanted Qview , here is some 
COview ( CampOven view ) also I got a rush of blood to the head and went and put my recipe for DO white bread on here It is very heavy on the qview.


----------



## zapper (Feb 14, 2009)

This one had a couple of large cans of peaches, a can of Sprite, medium sized box of cake mix (could have used more but we just used what was on hand) and squeeze margarin on top. Cub Scouts loved it! (Parents too)


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 14, 2009)

here's my cobbler recipe. I cooked up 300 of these at the olympic games in 2002 !


*2002 Salt Lake City Olympic Peach Cobbler*

Coleen Sloan
1 large can sliced peaches, undrained
1 box spice cake mix
Â¾ can lemon-lime soda (Sprite or 7-Up)

            In a preheated and oiled 12” Dutch oven, pour the peaches into the bottom. Sprinkle the cake mix over the peaches. Do not stir! Drizzle about Â¾ of a can of soda over the cake mix. Cover and bake at 350o for about 35 to 45 minutes. 
Serves 6 to 8
            Coleen and I used this recipe for an event in which we catered during the 2002 Winter Olymipcs in Salt Lake City.            



Temperature estimates from my cook book:
*Temperature:* judging temperature is an important skill that needs to be practiced when cooking with a Dutch oven. First off, use only name brands of charcoal. Once you find a brand that you like, stick with that brand. That way you become familiar with how it burns, how long the coals last, etc.
            When cooking in a Dutch oven, use the 2/3rds rule. The 2/3rds rule is not based on fractions of any number of coals. But, is short hand for figuring out how many coals to use for a 350o to 375o oven. Take the diameter of the oven for the bottom coals and subtract 2. So, if you have a 12” oven, take the diameter (12”), subtract 2 (10 coals). That’s the 2 in the 2/3rds rule. For figuring the number of coals for the top heat, again take the diameter of the oven and add 3. So, if you have a 12” oven, take the diameter (12”) and add 3 (15 coals). That’s the 3 in the 2/3rds rule. This rule works for any sized oven from 8” to 16”. To increase or decrease the temperature just add or subtract 2 briquettes for a change of 25 degrees.
            Just remember that things like wind, moisture (rain), ambient temperature, etc. have effects on oven temperature. Wind and humidity or moisture cool the oven so, you need to add extra coals. A hot summer day will need less coals than a cool fall day. In the summer, when baking breads, I simply let the Dutch oven sit out in the sun and led the heat from the sun warm the oven to let the dough rise. The rest of the year, I use a few coals to warm the oven.
            When frying in a Dutch oven, use only bottom heat. To simmer, remove a few less than half of the coals and cover. Using briquettes provides a consistant heat source and burn at the same temperature according to the brand. Different woods, when burned down to coals, burn at different rates and temperatures. So, practice with different wood sources to become familiar with each woods characteristics. Just remember when cooking in a camp fire, use only the coals, not the flame to cook with. Also, don’t use bottom heat, pile the coals around the Dutch oven and on the top.
  remember this cobbler?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22525


----------



## breck (Apr 24, 2009)

This recipie shall be my first attempt at cooking with a dutch oven.
I plan on using canned peaches/pie filling.
Question though.
If using fresh fruit, do I need to add liquid to it or maybe just some sugar?


----------



## jaysun (Jun 1, 2009)

Made one of these this weekend and everyone absolutely loved it (sorry, no pics). Put 4 cans apple pie filling in DO and mixed in 1/2 can Sprite. Topped with 2 boxes yellow jiffy cake mix, cinnamon and sugar, Topped with 1/2 stick butter all cut up. 1 hour with 10 coals on bottom and 15 on top and it came out great. Only change I'll make next time is to omit the Sprite as it was a little runny. I also lined the bottom of my DO with foil for easy clean up.

My next adventure will be Cherry pie filling with chocolate cake mix


----------



## walterwhite (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow! That's almost exactly what I made earlier today. 29 oz. can of peaches, 2 boxes of French vanilla cake mix and about a stick of butter. I sprinkled about a tablespoon of ground cinnamon on the peaches _before_ I added the dry cake mix.

It came straight off the coals and I put it in my sidecar and covered it with some brown craft paper (recycling some packing material :D ) Rode 45 minutes, had lunch and went to a friends house where we had pie (and the cobbler was my contribution.) The cast iron kept it warm until we served it.

To answer some of the questions - I like to use coals because I can control the heat on top vs. the heat on the bottom. The only way to mess this one up is to use too many coals and burn it.

And yes, it's really good with ice cream. If that's not handy, milk will do. It really needs something because it's pretty heavy duty by itself.

Sorry, I didn't have time to take pictures - had a schedule to keep.

-walt


----------

